# discount codes Hull ferry ?



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

planning our trip away looking at the ferrys from hull to save us the travel to dover any one know of any discount codes ? cos there fares are on the expensive side !


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I have no idea if there are Discount Codes about, but before we
had the dog we used to pay for 5 return trips which had to be 
used within a 12 month period.

Only a couple of years back and it worked out at £200 per return
trip, well worth the money upfront.

I am not sure if they still do this.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We've just booked via the C&CC and got their ASCI card thing as well as it gives you a discount. It cost the two of us £335 return for an inside cabing with no meals.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Join CSMA Club for £16 and receive 5% from P & O on selected routes (most)

Civil Servant's Motoring Association, even cater for uncivil servants and grumpies! Stanner put me onto them :lol:

http://www.csmaclub.co.uk


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Find driving to Dover less stressful than trying to find cheap ferry fares from Hull :wink: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Got 10% of at Christmas for being an AA member. Had to go through P&O call centre. 
You don't have to be the AA member, just have someones membership details.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hull Ferry*

We always book through the Caravan Club.
If you purchase 7 Camping Cheques you then get ITX Fare rates,
It is cheaper to travel with them on Saturday or Sunday


----------

